# Four new CGCs teams today



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Fantastic! They all look like lovely teams. Also, I love your boots


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

zooeysmom said:


> Fantastic! They all look like lovely teams. Also, I love your boots



The CKCS team also does rally with me and they got two nice Qs in intermediate last week. The Brittany was recently adopted from a rescue and had been out on the streets in Spain before coming to the US. she is a French Brittany and very pretty. The little black dog is a yorkie-poo and was super shy when I first met them in the summer. They have been totally bitten by the bug and got two legs towards a CDSP starter novice title in November. The Rhodesian Ridgeback is a young male and quite a goof, but really nice guy. His owner is also a CGC evaluator and when we did the last round of trick dog testing she and one of my other friends who also is a CGC evaluator we all tested each others' dogs. It was quite a hoot.


I live in UGGs in the winter. I just got that pair recently on Zappos. They are the mini spill seam bow.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

:cheers2::cheers2::cheers2::cheers2:I think you are due congratulations for preparing your students.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Congratulations to you and your teams -such a diverse group. So lucky to have you as a trainer (I wish Asta and I could come to your classes -alas Alabama is too far away.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I’m glad you identified the breeds and backstories. Congratulations to your teams!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Oh thanks guys. And I should say that the CKCS was bred by a good friend of mine who requires getting a CGC in her contracts with her puppy parents.


----------

